# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ ΒΕΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΛΕΥΚΟ!

## mpikis

Σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα και είδα στο μπαλκονι μου ενα περιστερι βενταλια..βγηκα για να το πιασω εκανε πως φευγει αλλα δυσκολευοταν να πεταξει..εκτός απο λερωμενα φτερα δε διακρινω κατι το σοβαρο..θα γινει μια προληπτικη εξεταση απο κτηνιατρο για να είμαστε σιγουροι..αν το έχει χασει κάποιος ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου!

----------


## vagelis76

Αν έλεγες και παραπάνω στοιχεία....π.χ. περιοχή για όσους δε ξέρουν που μένεις??????
εγώ ο ξερόλας ξέρω...αλλά τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά δε ξέρουν Αλέξανδρε

----------


## mpikis

Δε καταλαβες ομως εσυ που το παω εγω....δε θέλω οτι να ναι μηνυματα και αυτούς που θα πουν ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ οτι το εχασαν...Οπως και να εχει με επεισες.. περιοχη ΜΠΟΤΣΑΡΗ!

----------


## zweet

αχου το πουλακι μακαρι να βρεθει ο φροντηστης του! τρωει? εχει ορεξη?μηπως ηθελε να ξεκουραστει?

----------


## Windsa

Παιδιά, έχω δει τέτοιο περιστέρι να κρατάνε μέσα σε ένα μικρό κλουβάκι καναρινιού στο μπαλκόνι (στην οδό Δροσοπούλου, Αθηνα)...το καημένο δεν μπορούσε να aνοιξei ούτε τα φτερά του, ούτε να περπaτισει τρία βήματα. Στεναχωρήθηκα δεν λέγεται πως! 

Αλεξάντρε, αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας μπορεί το διώξανε επίτηδες από το κοπάδι... η μπορεί απλά παίξανε μαζί του κι μετά βαρέθηκαν κι το άφησαν ελεύτερο(((((((... Τουλάχιστον έπεσε σε καλά χερια.

----------


## mpikis

Σ ευχαριστω πωλίνα!οντως κατι τέτοιο πρεπει να εγινε!εινια σιγοθρα απο σπιτι..έχει ενα πορτοκαλι δαχτυλιδι που δε γραφει τιποτα..τρωει και πινει κανονικα..

----------


## zweet

αν βαλεις φωτογραφια να κανουμε και εμεις κανενα οφθαλμολουτρο ειναι επικυνδυνο να υσχυριστει καποιος οτι ειναι δικο του?
αν και μαλλον δεν επρεπε να πεις για το δακτυλιδι να το κρατουσες για αναγνωριστικο.
ομως μιας και εξαντληθηκαν τα αναγνωριστηκα .. δεν βαζεις καμια φωτο να χαρουμε και εμεις? :d

----------

